# Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

Well, seeing as I will be boosting my VR6 soon and will be hanging out in this forum more often I thought I would post these pics here since I'm sure you guys will appreciate them. It is not my car but I hang out on http://www.rennlist.com in the 993 forum and a gentlemen posted these pics of his project. Enjoy.....I did. It's one awesome car.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

very sweet. looks expensive. hope nobody rear-ends him.
_______________________________
anthony micheal hall
16 candles, a john hughs classic


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

WOW... work of art - any videos?? 
what sort of power?


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I hope its AWD


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_WOW... work of art - any videos?? 
what sort of power?

No power figures yet and no videos. He says they are coming soon. He just drove it for the first time. He says it spits flames.








He also has carbon fiber door panels, hood, etc. He is big into weight reduction.


_Quote, originally posted by *SvenRasta* »_I hope its AWD









No, I believe it's only RWD. Should be a handful.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_very sweet. looks expensive. hope nobody rear-ends him.



x2


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (VR62NV)*


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (KIEZERJOSE)*

wow, alot of custom work went into that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very clean, i could only imagine how it sounds at full boost.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (under boost)*

Hopefully we get to see vids. Looks amazing


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (VR62NV)*

that is the sweetest thing I've ever seen


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (GTijoejoe)*

I'll post pics of the interior too. Carbon door panels, sport seats. This guy has great attention to detail. I'll keep an eye out for the vid and post it as soon as possible.


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

anybody else notice in this pic, he has a v-band inlet adapter?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (under boost)*

This one is up there as well
http://www.dailymotion.com/vis...-auto


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

drooooool


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats one sexy Porsche. And one lucky owner.


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

ahhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

So I wonder if he is pumping oil through the turbo water jackets or what...


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*

I wonder if my wife would let me sell everything and just live in that car.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_anybody else notice in this pic, he has a v-band inlet adapter?









Easy to overlook with that blingin wiggens clamp right next to it!


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

Here are some additional shots.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

thats one badass porsche


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

wow. That's one of the meanest 993's I've ever seen.
I hope he's gonna take some nice vids of it


----------



## iTapAss (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_So I wonder if he is pumping oil through the turbo water jackets or what... 

So i wonder if you know that MOST turbochargers are oiled only. These dont look like GT series watercooled ball bearing turbo's...but i could be wrong.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (iTapAss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iTapAss* »_
So i wonder if you know that MOST turbochargers are oiled only. These dont look like GT series watercooled ball bearing turbo's...but i could be wrong.

you can see the water lines on this picture between the oil feed and the return... looks like twin gt30r's


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*









I would drive around town like this.


----------



## GTI VRRR6 (Mar 15, 2005)

amazing...


----------



## Vwnitrous16v (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (GTI VRRR6)*

that thing is sick ... makes my 16vt look like poo


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

amazing
888 on the plate....any reason for it?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (iTapAss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iTapAss* »_
So i wonder if you know that MOST turbochargers are oiled only. These dont look like GT series watercooled ball bearing turbo's...but i could be wrong.

You can see the water jackets on the side with banjo fittings attached. Question is what they are pumping through them.


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

CAN U GET ANY BETTER!!!


----------



## Illuminated (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HYBRO VR6* »_ CAN U GET ANY BETTER!!!

*NO!* Thread=0ver!! 
sex on wheels, sex on wheels


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR62NV* »_No, I believe it's only RWD. Should be a handful.

All 993 turbos are AWD.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_

All 993 turbos are AWD.

In case you didnt notice, its not and original twin turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

good ****ing god that is a SICK car.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
In case you didnt notice, its not and original twin turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nope I didn't notice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

He just posted this thread with a couple of vids. Not too exciting but he said he'll be posting more.
http://forums.rennlist.com/ren...98093
Also, look up his previous threads and you can read about the entire buildup.


_Modified by VR62NV at 1:35 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## jaybquick (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

My S4 wants to grow up to be one of those. Hopefully it keeps eating its wheaties.


----------



## golf198v2.0 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (jaybquick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybquick* »_My S4 wants to grow up to be one of those. Hopefully it keeps eating its wheaties.









I hear that. I can't wait for the flame spitting vids.


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

this needs a bump


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

hes still got power windows....








awesome looking motor though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Dude needs a new web host!!!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Seeing cars like this makes me remember why I need to continue to work hard in life. I often have to remind myself there's a reason !!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Yea Ag, I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_So I wonder if he is pumping oil through the turbo water jackets or what... 

It's not aircooled.


----------



## redocmach1gti (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (VR62NV)*

holy hell!


----------



## wparsons (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

What 993's were water cooled???


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (wparsons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_It's not aircooled.

The engine is aircooled. The turbos are cooled via a water cooling system.


_Quote, originally posted by *wparsons* »_What 993's were water cooled???

None, the 993's were the last of the air cooled 911's.


----------



## wparsons (Jan 9, 2006)

^^ I know, thats why I was asking him what ones were watercooled..
Thats a good amount of effort to add a separate water cooling system just for the turbo's..


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (wparsons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wparsons* »_Thats a good amount of effort to add a separate water cooling system just for the turbo's..

Yeah, this guy really spared no expense.


_Modified by VR62NV at 9:00 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (wparsons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wparsons* »_^^ I know, thats why I was asking him what ones were watercooled..
Thats a good amount of effort to add a separate water cooling system just for the turbo's..

Thats a lot of extra STUFF too...


----------



## tashistation (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (801pete)*

thanks for making me wet myself ....jerk


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (tashistation)*

how you say...anal seks?


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Complete awwwwww ............. Snap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR62NV* »_
No, I believe it's only RWD. Should be a handful.

993TT's were AWD
Nice to see i'm not the only one dreaming on rennlist


----------



## JR.2020 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

amazingly beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
993TT's were AWD
Nice to see i'm not the only one dreaming on rennlist 









Correct, 993 TT's were AWD but I believe he built this car up from a base 993 chassis.
I dream on Rennlist often.


----------



## german tuned (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

scary


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (german tuned)*

anyone saved the videos? his bandwidth is exceeded


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*

Mitsu engine in a Porsche


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Mitsu engine in a Porsche

What a complete waste of excellent fab work.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

to give the guy credit, thats eric plebani's car. He is well known in the starion/ DSM circles and builds incredible DSM's. I think he ended up with the porsche at a good cost and went with the motor he knows best.


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

When running the 4G63 is a great motor to mod.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (vento 95 GL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento 95 GL* »_anyone saved the videos? his bandwidth is exceeded

x2


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

I didnt save them but I watched them when they were first posted they arnt anything exciting to watch not missing much


----------



## Mk4GLI Dark is Light (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Cool Porsche Twin Turbo Pics (VR62NV)*

I want it to have my children


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

i seriously just creamed my pants


----------



## 2.9litersofdeath (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

what sucks is that this car deserves a cover in every european mag....and cars like this never see mags instead we get ugly widebody m3's with ridiculous paint and tasteless style


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (2.9litersofdeath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.9litersofdeath* »_what sucks is that this car deserves a cover in every european mag....and cars like this never see mags instead we get ugly widebody m3's with ridiculous paint and tasteless style

SOOOOOOO true!!


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vr6* »_When running the 4G63 is a great motor to mod.









yea, so is the flat 6
people slap on a gt35r on them and make 500whp on pump.


----------



## Hate it or Love it (Mar 13, 2006)

any luck on the videos?


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Hate it or Love it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hate it or Love it* »_any luck on the videos?

He hasn't posted any new vids yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 1.8 Neckbreaka (Dec 5, 2004)

Someone get me a new pair of pants....quick


----------



## Yale12 (May 13, 2005)

Amazing!!!


----------

